# Petition to remove suppressors as an NFA regulated item



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Petition to remove suppressors as an NFA regulated item

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/remove-suppressors-nfa-regulated-item/wVgXbqP8

Suppressors are legal in most states. More and more states are also legalizing them for hunting. Removal of suppressors as an NFA regulated item would eliminate the $200 tax stamp, eliminate legality and travel issues between states, reduce hearing safety concerns related to discharging firearms, and would help people be courteous neighbors when discharging firearms.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Not to mention bring the price down !


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Signed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

For what it's worth, I'm in, too. That's one dumb arse law that has remained in place for far too long. Could you imagine back in the 30s who would have paid such a fee? Not that it's bad now, by any stretch. It just shows to go ya that once this stuff gets passed, it's almost impossible to turn back.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Signed.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Signed and shared

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Signed also.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you to the guys who have signed it. Please keep telling your friends and passing this link around.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

did it for me & my wife, but we are still stuck in ca, so it wont matter for us


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you A10hunter for signing anyway, even though you're stuck in CA.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a can on a Rem 700 .308. (I always wanted to be like Mattuk, but he left the forum. Figures I get the can after he leaves.) Anyway, with no one to impress, I'll just make a few comments. Hope they become NFA deregulated, but I won't hold my breath. There has to be bigger money in it for the Feds to deregulate it. Currently they make $200.00 per approval.

The benefits of a suppressor are many...noise reduction being the most obvious. The big ones for me were improved accuracy and recoil reduction. We tough guys never shy from recoil, well when your .308 turns into a .223 for recoil...you might like it a little more. I find I shoot much more relaxed. I can also spot my own rounds from 3-500 yards, due to lack of muzzle jump.

If I was stranded on a desert island and could have only one suppressor, I would buy a .30 cal can. Then I could also twist it on all my 7mm and .22 centerfire rifles. 1 Can, many applications.

I love suppressors. We need to get out of the dark ages on this one.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, this petition expired and didn't gain all the necessary signatures. Hopefully one day it will be easier to acquire a suppressor and it won't cost $200.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

A suppressor would be nice in my area. Sound travels like crazy


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

signed and passed it on. don't know why these lines are here, never had them before!

Bruce


----------

